# The journey through depression from hopelessness to  recovery



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 5, 2019)

*My Star Is Fading*
by Robert T. Muller, _Trauma.blog.yorku.ca_
June 5, 2019

The song _Amsterdam_ by British rock band Coldplay,  depicts an individual’s journey through depression from hopelessness to  recovery. The song describes how individuals with mental illnesses  often feel trapped in their own minds and the narrator contemplates  suicide as an escape. However, by reaching out to others, he/she is  helped down from the edge and out of the darkness.


*Come on, oh my star is fading
And I see no chance of release
And I know I’m dead on the surface
But I am screaming underneath*
​


----------



## GaryQ (Jun 5, 2019)

One of the last songs i wrote then recorded and released in 2010 as part of a 2 song fundraiser CD for a homeless shelter in Winnipeg was not your conventional Contemporary Christian Power Ballad. It goes from total despair to hope and never giving up. sometimes I feel like a hypocrite knowing I wrote that song.

I guess these line from the song: 


> Some days the thought of death seems sweeter,
> Than life iself and going on.
> Yet somehow in my darkest hour,
> He gives me strength to carry on...



Emphasize the dark depths and despair that the human mind can reach. Yet when all hope seems lost somehow a hand reaches out and down.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 9, 2019)

Beautiful verse GaryQ  your a song writer cool.   You are not a hypocrite you are someone suffering right now and i am glad you remembered these words that you wrote.  They will give you some strength to reach out and to hold on each day.  Not knowing what to do sometimes i reach out in desperation in hope that there is someone up there listening.


----------



## GaryQ (Jun 9, 2019)

thanks for the kind words FMN, I was, no longer am. The creativity and inspiration dried up a long time ago but that's OK.

Reagrding faith someone once told me :
"What I or anyone else believes is the truth does not change what the truth is and there can only be but one truth whatever it is. I could be wrong and I'll only know for sure when I'm dead. Only thing I am 100% sure of is that I'd rather beleive in God and be wrong than to not beleive and be wrong"


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 10, 2019)

I do believe that if there is a supreme being a God that one will not be judged by what we believe but our actions on how we treat others.  If our actions are God like so to say then out beliefs really do not matter  this God will accept us no matter what.   Raised in a Catholic background i always prayed and prayed it did not help really thinks happened but i guess in praying some of the pain was released to the outside.    sorry just my thoughts.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 10, 2019)

thinks) should be things happened sorry


----------

